# Have tried 8 different foods - no luck!



## karotella (Dec 9, 2009)

Hi Folks - we got our rescue Sheltie in April, had horrible smelling stools and vomit. Tried to slowly transition to all natural kibble, diarrhea. Tried over the past 9 months to transition to 8 different diets - all very slowly, one little nugget at a time. Tried raw-cooked chicken mix w Sojo and raw ground veggies. No matter what, he gets diarrhea. The only thing that gives him normal stool is ID prescription canned food w minute rice mixed in. We give him probiotics, slippery elm. Have been to a naturopathic vet, regular vet, checked for parasites, salmonella, you name it. I don;t know what else to do!!!!


----------



## SuZQuzie (Nov 26, 2009)

What foods have you tried? In order and duration of feeding, if possible. :smile:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

When you fed a raw diet, did it include veggies?


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

karotella said:


> Hi Folks - we got our rescue Sheltie in April, had horrible smelling stools and vomit. Tried to slowly transition to all natural kibble, diarrhea. Tried over the past 9 months to transition to 8 different diets - all very slowly, one little nugget at a time. Tried raw-cooked chicken mix w Sojo and raw ground veggies. No matter what, he gets diarrhea. The only thing that gives him normal stool is ID prescription canned food w minute rice mixed in. We give him probiotics, slippery elm. Have been to a naturopathic vet, regular vet, checked for parasites, salmonella, you name it. I don;t know what else to do!!!!


What did the vets tell you...? How old is your Sheltie...?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Perscription I/D works to clear diarrhea because it is chock full of white rice. Not a good diet for your dog. 

Your dog probably didn't do so well on a "raw" diet before because you added in veggies. You need bone to firm up their poo...and is an essential part of the diet. It sounds to me like you weren't including bone considering you were feeding cooked meats and we all know not to feed cooked bones! On this type of diet, you know exactly what is going into his body, and can get a better idea of what his body does well on and not so well on. The ingredients list on kibbles are so long, its impossible to pin point the culprit. I would say that your dog has a super sensitive system, and would ultimately benefit on a prey model raw diet. And this is the best place for support and help!


----------



## karotella (Dec 9, 2009)

*Wow - thanks for the response.*

Oreo is now 12 months old. We got him at 4 months. He came to us on Iams puppy chow. Our first try was Pinnacle chicken kibble. Our smooth coat collie thrives on it. No luck. Then tried some all natural something from Petsmart, no luck. Went back to Iams puppy chow - disaster. Tried Sojo - European style oat mix by itself, not too bad. Added ground raw veggies, raw Bravo chicken and cooked chicken breasts - no luck. Tried Hills prescription kibble, same formulation as canned prescription food - no luck. Back to Hill ID canned and minute rice. 
I do not know about prey diet - will have to read about it here.


----------



## karotella (Dec 9, 2009)

They don't know what is the problem. We had all of the standard tests, don't know if I want to start w biopsy and endoscopy, etc.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I am confident that a diet of raw meat, bones and organs WITHOUT fruits or veggies will get him under control. At least more so than any kibble. Veggies can and often does cause diarrhea. Check out my web page listed in my sig. If you have any questions (and you will) come back here and ask them.


----------



## SuZQuzie (Nov 26, 2009)

So far, none of the foods you listed don't scream to me "good foods."

I agree with RDF (sorta), try to eliminate the high fiber contents in the diet. "Natural" foods has absolutely no bearing on quality. 

It may be beneficial to try a no-grain diet.


----------



## sherrymyra (Dec 29, 2009)

I basically had the same problems. I tried so many foods over so many months. I was at my wits end. I finally tried a "Natural Balance brand Limited Ingredient" food. There a few different ingredient blends. Finally found one that firmed up her poo. What a lifesaver. :smile:


----------



## sjcgalan (Dec 30, 2009)

*husky with digestive tract issues*

We got a beautiful white siberian husky about 4months ago. She had been returned to the pet store because of digestive issues. We did not know that at the time. Anyhow, we have her and we love her but her diarrhea is really bad. sometimes she has accidents in the house. I have tried several different foods. I have done some research and it looks like she has Inflammatory Bowel Disease (IBD). There are so many different foods and suggestions that I do not know which to take. I would love to hear something positive from someone out there.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I have good news and I have bad news. The good news is a prey model raw diet will almost always cure IBD and do it pretty quickly. The bad news is this is a pet shop dog. These dogs are notoriously poorly bred and often have all kinds of physical and mental problems. If your dogs problem is genetic (in a petshop dog this wouldn't be unusual) there is a good chance it will never clear up.

The absolute worst place by far to buy a puppy is in a pet shop. 

For info on how to feed a prey model raw diet, check out my web page linked in my sig.


----------



## Baxter (Dec 30, 2009)

*Well it sure sounds like a challenge we are kind of familiar with too in our house.* Baxter was a rescued dog, who had some pretty awful challenges with food for the first almost two years of having him home with our family and two older huskies (he was severely underweight and malnourished). He had huge issues with transitioning between foods, and some just never got him to "solid ground" regularity. We have tried some of the well known "better" brands like Canidae (which the huskies used to love but was bad for Baxter's bowels and really aggravated his allergies), Taste of the Wild (which everyone liked, but our oldest husky didn't do well on with too much protein in her diet - she had elevated enzymes and almost died!), Solid Gold (but Baxter's allergies still really bothered him) and even Wellness, which was pretty good, and stayed on it for a while, but eventually decided that the huskies were becoming really picky eaters and Baxter's allergies were driving us all crazy.

We looked online at all the benefits of rotational feeding, for our older huskies, and also for Baxter because his allergies were worse on certain foods. We tried of course home-cooked chicken and rice, which was good but not enough variety and really hard for me to prepare for 3 large breed dogs every week! 

Finally, we found a new food that seemed to be an interesting approach and different than what's already out there, called Rotations, which claims to have recipes that don't upset dog's tummies but include 3 different recipes in the one box so you can feed different foods (which is great for our huskies and their picky eating – and good for Baxter’s exposure to a variety of foods to avoid over-exposure, which is where our vet said some allergies can come from).

So far, we all love it! I get to feed the happy dogs different high quality foods, and we are upset tummy free in our house FINALLY with Baxter (yay!) and Baxter is also off his allergy meds (_which were so expensive!_) and he is feeling a lot better. We love Rotations adult recipes, and they offer all their ingredients online at their website too which helped us make the switch confidently. We’ve been on Rotations for almost 10 weeks and we’re seeing great results.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Baxter said:


> Finally, we found a new food that seemed to be an interesting approach and different than what's already out there, called Rotations, which claims to have recipes that don't upset dog's tummies but include 3 different recipes in the one box so you can feed different foods


If anyone is curious... the website is ROTATIONS All-Natural Adult Dog Food Recipes

Doesn't look like too bad of a kibble. Still has a ton of ingredients that don't really have any nutritional benefit.


----------



## Baxter (Dec 30, 2009)

All I know is that Rotations is gone really quickly from their bowls at mealtime, which for the two older dogs, that's remarkable! We like Rotations, and I know my vet backed up the ingredient list for my dogs, so as long as I have their health in mind too with his approval, it's a really convenient way for me to feed a rotational diet with smooth transitions and smiley faces (plus no major backyard messes)!!!


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

*allergies?*

When you fed him the raw diet, did you always feed him the same meat sources? he could possibly be allergic to one of the meat sources. And yes, I'd try and do a raw diet without veggies, and give him bone to firm up stool. Also, canned pumpin helps firm up stool. Think about upping his solable fiber intake.


----------

